# New here--1st mo of Clomid-O day questions...=)



## ScorpioTTC1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey girls!
How are ya? I'm new to this site and would love to introduce myself first. I'm 28 and hubby is 29. We've been ttc our first since May 2005 so about 18-19 months. It's been a long hard road. Everything has checked out with hubby just fine and the only thing they have come up with me is low prog in the luteal phase of my cycle. I tried just prog. oral tabs for 3-4 months and that didn't work. So we finally decided to try our first cycle of Clomid this month along with Prog. once i get my pos OPK...and possibly an HCG injection. I go in tomorrow for my CD 15 U/S to look at the follies. 

Well today is CD 14 of my first Clomid cycle. And I still haven't gotten my pos. OPK yet. I think it's starting to get darker though which looks good. My question is for those who've taken the 50mg when did you normally ovulate? What day? I've read where you can ovulate later when you're on it...somewhere between 5-12 days after your last clomid pill. My last pill was tues 12/19-1 week ago. SO I'm hoping that I will ovulate!!! PLEASE PLEASE... I also read that of those that Ovulate while on Clomid...that 40-60% get pregnant. IS this true? Have any of you had this happen?

OH AND....went in for u/s on Friday and they told me it was too early...so I have to go back tomorrow for the U/S to see what the follies are doing.....what size should they be or what's considered to be "great" ovulating good egg size by CD 15 tomorrow? I would like to know before i go in. If yall could tell me what you know that would be GREAT!!!
Thanks again girls.....=) 
Please pray for me.....and any info would be good. =)
THANKS again....
And a late Merry Christmas to you all! I hope it was good! 

Also, would love to get to know any of you that are in the same boat as me. Would love the company. I like talking to new women who are going through the same thing. Have any of you have something similar to what i have and finally become preg. after Clomid and such? Would love to chat with you. 
ANyways, take care and hope to get to know all of you soon! =) 

Love, 
Maureen xoxo


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Maureen - welcome to the crazy world of clomid   its very quiet on here at the moment usually the girls are very helpful but they are all eating and drinking too much I expect  

I have sporadic ovulation and when on clomid I ovulated around CD 17 - 22 I used OPK's and the earliest I ever had a LH surge was CD16 and the latest was CD20....off clomid I ovulate around CD26  

I got a BFP on my first cycle of clomid (last December) but sadly I had an early m/c and had no luck since...I have just finished my last cycle (I had a long break inbetween!) then its IUI I think for us!

Have you been checking your CM?  I usually get EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) start about 3 days before I get my +OPK.

Good luck and if you need any more help I will be around     

Sarah

PS Hope you had a merry christmas and here's hoping 2007 is a good year for us!!!!


----------



## ScorpioTTC1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey there Sarah thanks for responding to me.=) 
TO anwser your questions first...Yes i've been checking CM and seem to be just fine. Enough EW there as usual. I got my surge today on my OPK and went to OB dr's office.
here's what happen --would love to talk to you more....and thanks for the info. =)  TEll me what you think ok? =) What ANY of you think...I would like lots of opinions...=) THANKS! 

It went really well!!!!  FINALLY some good news!

I went in today for my cd15 follie u/s to see how they were. I have two follies growing. One on each side...the right is 38mm and the left is 29mm. My FSH on CD10 was 5.2. Which he said was good. My endometrium size was 8mm...but that i haven't o'd yet and that it will continue to grow. 

He went ahead and gave me my HSG injection today and told us to DTD tomorrow and Sat. I got a pos on my OPK today at work too! We DTD sat and monday. I will also start my oral prog. until I get a positive preg. test or if my AF comes on by itself. If I haven't started by CD35...test and then they will have to make me start and do the same thing again next month if I'm not preg.
I'm hoping that this finally does the trick.

My dr said that he thought I responded very good to the Clomid and that we won't have to increase the dosage since I am doing so well on just the 50mg.

So are these all good #'s? What is your opinion girls? What are the norms for follie size and FSH results?
Tell me if this is looking really good?? I"m trying not to get my hopes up too much but this is the first time I have actually have a normal chance(25-30%) of conceiving this month. I"m excited but cautious.

Would love to have more info from you all about follie sizes and your experience with this sort of thing and what do you all think my chances are and such?

THANKS again girls.....and let me know what you all think! Please.....

PLEASE send some baby dust my way......THANKS!!!! :yippeed....


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Maureen

Just wanted to say hello, welcome to FF and the   (crazy) world of clomid!!

Although i had a couple of tracking scans the nurse never really gave me actual measurements of the follies and just said they were good ones   suppose i should have asked really but when i was told they are ok that's all i needed to hear i guess.  

I usually get a positive opk around CD 15/16/17 and I'm told ovulation usually occurs around 24-36hrs later.... I'm going to chart my temp properly for the first time next month which is supposed to give you better indication about when the egg is released.

The nurse advised to have BMS every other day from day 10 of my cycle however because i seem to Ov later we start from about day 12!!

I also have 21/23 day progesterone blood tests (which should be taken exactly 7 days after a positive surge) this indicates ovulation and for a good result my hospital like to see a reading of 40 and over.

There are others who are far more knowledgable than me on this site and the above is what i know from my own experience but hope it helps "non the less"......!!

Congratulations on your scan results chick and fingers crossed for a BFP soon too

Regards

Sam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure I can really offer you much in the way of advise as from your results it seems your clinic is slightly different from the ones I've read about here, including the one we're at. Are you at a clinic in the UK or abroad as this may explain the differences.

I ovulate naturally but was prescribed 6mths of clomid last year to boost...basically to release more eggs. I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.

With regards to follicle size...they usually look for a minimum of around 18mm to ensure a good healthy egg. However, if follie too big (over around 26mm) then this may mean that the egg is too mature and not as good for fertilisation...or it could be that its a cyst and doesn't contain an egg...the same applies to a follie thats too small as could mean egg too immature for fertilisation. When I've had ivf the same size follies were also looked for ie between 18-26mm. This is why I'm a bit confused by your results if you were told your follies of 38mm and 29mm were good...it could be that your clinic has different protocols and looks for different sizes.

Your womb lining looks fine at 8mm as this is the minimum thickness they would look for to ensure nice and healthy for possible implantation.

FSH is usually tested between cd2-5/6 (many have tested on cd3) and this checks your ovarian reserve. Having tested on cd10 is slightly different from the norm. You also need to be very aware that different clinics use different measurements and ranges so you should always include the measurements when giving information about your hormone levels otherwise its taken out of context.

Here's some info about FSH and LH, with measurements in iu/l but these were tested during follicular phase (beginning of cycle) and not midcycle (eg cd10 when yours was tested at a level of 5.2)

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 iu/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 iu/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea... (all in iu/l)

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

As for progesterone, this checks whether you ovulated and released an egg. They usually look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over (some clinics say over 40 nmol/l) to indicate ovulation. This is usually tested on cd21 but that assumes you ovulated on cd14. Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation so this is ideally when it should be tested (not, as previous poster suggested, at exactly 7 days past the LH surge)...eg if you ovulate on cd15 then get progesterone tested on cd22, if ovulate on cd18 then get tested on cd23 etc etc.

There's more info on this website...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Obviously none of us are medically qualified so you should only take any replies regards your results as non professional advise and suggestions...you should really speak with your consultant to discuss your results fully.

Hope that helps...
Good luck
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Minxy

Just wanted to say info you provided was very helpful to me too....!! Also the bit about 21 day bloods interesting as the fertility nurse was the one that told me to get it tested 7 days after the LH surge   it can all get very confusing eh, how i wish it was a case of "wham bam thank you mam"   

Sam xx


----------

